# Purina Pro Plan-Puppy Chow Ingredients



## Nutty's Mom (May 27, 2008)

At my last vet appointment, I was given some homework. To see if I coould determine what was causing Hunter's loose BMs while on the Purina Puppy Chow vs. the switch to Purina Pro Plan Chicken and Rice. 

I emailed Purina and they provided me with a listing of ingredients of each of the foods along with some changes to the Pro Plan. I thought that others may be interested.

When Hunter first came home, there was no problem but after about 3-4 weeks the vet told us to double his food intake and that was when the loose BMs started. I believe now that it was too much corn. Anyway, here are the listings.

Purina(r) Puppy Chow(r) brand Puppy Food - Healthy Life Nutrition(tm) - Complete & Balanced for Growing Puppies

Whole grain corn, chicken by-product meal, corn gluten meal, brewers rice, soybean meal, animal fat preserved with mixed-tocopherols (form of Vitamin E), barley, animal digest, dicalcium phosphate, fish oil, calcium carbonate, dried yeast, salt, potassium chloride, L-Lysine monohydrochloride, choline chloride, zinc sulfate, zinc proteinate, Vitamin E supplement, ferrous sulfate, DL-Methionine, manganese sulfate, manganese proteinate, added color (Red 40, Yellow 5, Blue 2), niacin, Vitamin A supplement, copper sulfate, copper proteinate, calcium pantothenate, garlic oil, pyridoxine hydrochloride, Vitamin B-12 supplement, thiamine mononitrate, Vitamin D-3 supplement, riboflavin supplement, calcium iodate, menadione sodium bisulfite complex (source of Vitamin K activity), folic acid, biotin, sodium selenite. 

Purina(r) Pro Plan(r) brand Dog Food - Chicken & Rice Formula is now being changed to our Purina(r) Pro Plan(r) brand Dog Food - Shredded Blend Chicken & Rice Formula Adult Dog Food.

Changes to that product are below:

Product Updates:
Ingredient realignment
Added: soy flour, soybean meal, glycerin, sulfur, zinc proteinate, manganese proteinate, copper proteinate

Package Updates:
Shredded Blend added to product name
"and guaranteed" added to Manufactured by statement
"of dogs" added to AAFCO statement
feeding chart revised
ME's & DE's revised
AAFCO Verified (animal feeding tests) - package downsize

Chicken, brewers rice, whole grain wheat, poultry by-product meal (natural source of glucosamine), corn gluten meal, animal fat preserved with mixed-tocopherols (form of Vitamin E), whole grain corn, soy flour, corn bran, soybean meal, fish meal (natural source of glucosamine), animal digest, glycerin, salt, dried egg product, calcium carbonate, calcium phosphate, potassium chloride, Vitamin E supplement, choline chloride, zinc sulfate, ferrous sulfate, sulfur, L-ascorbyl-2-polyphosphate (source of Vitamin C), zinc proteinate, manganese sulfate, niacin, manganese proteinate, Vitamin A supplement, calcium pantothenate, thiamine mononitrate, copper sulfate, riboflavin supplement, Vitamin B-12 supplement, copper proteinate, pyridoxine hydrochloride, garlic oil, folic acid, Vitamin D-3 supplement, calcium iodate, biotin, menadione sodium bisulfite complex (source of Vitamin K activity), sodium selenite.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Here is an excellent site to learn about what constitutes quality in dog food. http://www.dogfoodproject.com/ That first listing of the Purina Puppy Chow is unbelievable..... there is nothing there I would want my pack eating. If you want a real eye opener about food, read "Food Pets Die For" by Ann N. Martin


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

So shredded Pro Plan is adding soy flour and soy meal? Hmmmmm I hate soy stuff....


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Soy is a very common allergen too.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Soy is a very common allergen too.


When they use Soy all I can think is "that's less meat they had to buy". But it could be used to make those shredded "bits" more pliable...

I'll stick to my guns on the pro-plan and hope its the same product but a little tastier.


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

ARE WE TALKING ABOUT DOG FOOD HERE ... 
OR BIRD FEED ...


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Well...if you look at the grain free whadda ya got but peas and potatos. Don't see that as the typical "wolf" food. But then LUcky does munch quite abit on grass....maybe he's a cow in dog clothing...


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

I emailed the company because all my dogs are on Pro Plan and I was curious as to what they were actually doing with the foods. The new bags are 35lbs. 

Here are the new Adult Chicken & Rice ingredients:
*Chicken, brewers rice, whole grain wheat, poultry by-product meal (natural source of glucosamine), corn gluten meal, animal fat preserved with mixed-tocopherols (form of Vitamin E), whole grain corn, soy flour, corn bran, soybean meal, fish meal (natural source of glucosamine), animal digest, glycerin, salt, dried egg product, calcium carbonate, calcium phosphate, potassium chloride, Vitamin E supplement, choline chloride, zinc sulfate, ferrous sulfate, sulfur, L-ascorbyl-2-polyphosphate (source of Vitamin C), zinc proteinate, manganese sulfate, niacin, manganese proteinate, Vitamin A supplement, calcium pantothenate, thiamine mononitrate, copper sulfate, riboflavin supplement, Vitamin B-12 supplement, copper proteinate, pyridoxine hydrochloride, garlic oil, folic acid, Vitamin D-3 supplement, calcium iodate, biotin, menadione sodium bisulfite complex (source of Vitamin K activity), sodium selenite.*

These are the old Adult Chicken & Rice ingredients:
*Chicken, brewers rice, whole grain wheat, poultry by-product meal (natural source of glucosamine), corn gluten meal, whole grain corn, animal fat preserved with mixed-tocopherols (form of Vitamin E), corn bran, fish meal (natural source of glucosamine), animal digest, dried egg product, calcium phosphate, salt, potassium chloride, calcium carbonate, Vitamin E supplement, choline chloride, zinc sulfate, ferrous sulfate, L-ascorbyl-2-polyphosphate (source of Vitamin C), manganese sulfate, niacin, Vitamin A supplement, calcium pantothenate, thiamine mononitrate, copper sulfate, riboflavin supplement, Vitamin B-12 supplement, pyridoxine hydrochloride, garlic oil, folic acid, Vitamin D-3 supplement, calcium iodate, biotin, menadione sodium bisulfite complex (source of Vitamin K activity), sodium selenite.*

They are only changing the Beef, Chicken, & Lamb versions, so I will probably end up feeding all my dogs the Sensitive Skin & Stomach formula. We'll see.


----------

